# REcharging of sportdog collars?



## jh (Mar 12, 2004)

I use my sportdog prohunter duck hunting, it stays on and in use for up to 6 hours at a time. I have been charging it after each hunt, is this necessary???????

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

I've only had my Tritronics collar for a few months, so I know nothing about the SD brand. 

But, I've hunted about 7 times (4-5 hours at a time) this season and haven't recharged it since the initial charge when I first brought it home. The TT collar is supposed to have a rapid blink when charging is needed, if I remember correctly. I don't know if the SD brand is similar or not.

I don't know if the batteries used can develop memories, but I'd be leary of charging after every use.

From the sportdog website...
http://www.sportdog.com/basicfaq.shtml#4

How long do the batteries last?

Battery life varies greatly depending on the type of battery, how you use and maintain the product, as well as the operating temperatures. Please call Consumer Services at 800-826-5527 or consult our online troubleshooting guides if you have questions on your
specific system. 

HTH,
Robert


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got two of them. I don't recharge very often maybe every 3 weeks or so. Mine are on about 45 minutes a day during the week this time of year. On the weekends they're on for 6-7 hours each day. I've only had one go dead since I bought the first one and that's when I left it on. I lost a transmitter out in a field and didn't find it for a month and it was still charged (and working)


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

If the collar charge is 'good' then the light blinks once every second. If it needs recharging, then it blinks once about every 4 seconds. The Transmitter is a little different, when you hit a button, the light comes on and remains on when the charge is 'good' (as long as you hold the button) if it needs to be recharged, it blinks when you hold the button.


Cray


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Cray Stephenson said:


> If the collar charge is 'good' then the light blinks once every second. If it needs recharging, then it blinks once about every 4 seconds. The Transmitter is a little different, when you hit a button, the light comes on and remains on when the charge is 'good' (as long as you hold the button) if it needs to be recharged, it blinks when you hold the button.
> 
> 
> Cray


That's exactly right. One other thing to note is that with the receiver is that we qoute 40 hours of continous use, but we're got on our field testing when we did it a year or two ago 60-80 hours of time. Cray is right though blink once every second for a good charge and blinks every 4-5 seconds for a low charge.

Happy hunting this season everyone.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I only recharge my SD 2400 once every about 4-6 weeks (I didn't know about the blinking light advisory). I use the collar almost daily for 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, we make it easy for everyone. You don't need to have a physics or engineering degree to work them.


----------

